# Still using Windows 7??



## Don M. (Mar 20, 2019)

If you are still using Windows 7, you have about 10 months until MS no longer sends security updates.

https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/20/windows-7-message-warns-of-ending-support/?yptr=yahoo


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm still using Windows XP. I'm not worried about security updates. Windows is a racket. I use Apple I pad as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2019)

I have an old Windows 7 computer in the basement with free dial-up service.  I don't think I could even load any updates on that system if I wanted too.  Don't really use it, just there for an emergency if my cable goes out and I need to do something online.  I think with dial up, it's more secure than the faster broadband connections, not sure though.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 20, 2019)

I was still using Windows 7 until last week, when my hard drive fried and I had to get a new computer to replace the old one.  I am now struggling with Windows 10, and I HATE it.  Maybe I'll get to be OK with it after I use it a while, but right now it is a colossal pain in my rear end.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 21, 2019)

It's sad.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 21, 2019)

Windows 7 no longer has Windows updates. On our desktop, we have Windows 10 and I love it...……BUT, it did take some time to get use to. All computers/laptops today are sold with Windows 10 installed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I was still using Windows 7 until last week, when my hard drive fried and I had to get a new computer to replace the old one.  I am now struggling with Windows 10, and I HATE it.  Maybe I'll get to be OK with it after I use it a while, but right now it is a colossal pain in my rear end.



I'd still be using my Windows 7 computer, but like you, mine had a problem.  I took it in for repair and they got it running again, but we decided to stick it in the basement to replace our 'really old' windows computer from the year 2000.  I wasn't crazy about Windows 10 either, but all new computers had it on there already.  Lots of bloatware with it, lots of apps that I don't even want to look and and will never use, and I do my best to disable the annoying Cortana feature, always asking me what she can help me do or find.   It also came with Edge browser, which I don't like or use.  I use my old IE11 and mostly use Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 21, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I was still using Windows 7 until last week, when my hard drive fried and I had to get a new computer to replace the old one.  I am now struggling with Windows 10, and I HATE it.  Maybe I'll get to be OK with it after I use it a while, but right now it is a colossal pain in my rear end.



I am still using Windows 7 as well. I decided to buy a new laptop about a year ago and,of course,it had Windows 10 installed and I hated it! So there it sits and I still use my old laptop. I know I`ll have to switch someday though...


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm still using Windows 7. I'm just dreading when I have to stop because from what I read daily about the problems people are having with Windows 10, I don't want to touch it with a "ten foot pole"!!! Plus, I have so many programs that I can't update now and they probably won't work with Windows 10. I'm going to wait as long as I can hoping someone will come out with something better that will improve Windows 10 because it needs it from what I read!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 22, 2019)

I switched to W10 way back in the Fall of 2015....when it became available as a Free update.  There was certainly a couple of hours getting used to it....mostly getting rid of dozens of Apps on the screen that I had no use for, but for the most part I have my system set up pretty much the same as it was with W7.  I've found some applications to be superior....Windows Defender, for example, is an excellent Anti-virus, such that I got rid of the other one I had been using.  Those who missed the opportunity to get the free upgrade now either have to pay to upgrade, or get a new computer.  When W11 (or whatever decide to call it) comes out, I will get it, and stay current with the latest.  Those who still have W7 may not be able to get the new OS free.  Heck, there are probably people still using W95, and they would have a bunch of problems if/when they ever decide to upgrade.  Bottom line, I like W10 and have had virtually NO problems, other than the initial learning curve....which was no big deal.


----------



## kburra (Mar 22, 2019)

One of the biggest complaints with Win 10,is the awful Start menu,most of us who know now download (Free) and use the CLASSIC start menu,you can have Win7 or even Win XP style , just choose during the install ,you can check it out at the link below:
http://www.classicshell.net/


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 22, 2019)

I have a tower machine with Win 7 on it, and when I try to update it to Win 10, I get an error message about a vid driver, so it will stay on Win 7.  Both laptops are Win 10.  The switch to Win 10 was a nonevent.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 23, 2019)

I've gone from Windows XP, then to Win 7, made the upgrade to Win 10 and now I use a Chromebook. My Win 10 desktop is now mostly just used for offline & studio work. The missus has also made the switch and is now using a Chromebox. I cleaned her old Win 10 desktop, wrapped it up and saved it for a backup in case my tower goes down. When my Chromebook goes down I'll probably also go with a Chromebox. 

I really loved my Win 7, but for me it was time to move on.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

I never had Windows 7 but had vista before what I have now.  Using Windows 10 now and like it a lot.  It's easier to use.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2019)

kburra said:


> One of the biggest complaints with Win 10,is the awful Start menu,most of us who know now download (Free) and use the CLASSIC start menu,you can have Win7 or even Win XP style , just choose during the install ,you can check it out at the link below:
> http://www.classicshell.net/



Thanks.  I am going to seriously look into this.  I really HATE Windows 10.  It's a royal pain to find things.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 21, 2019)

Don't have any problems with Windows 10, but then again, I'm sort of a "computer techy" type.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 21, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Thanks.  I am going to seriously look into this.  I really HATE Windows 10.  It's a royal pain to find things.


I bought a 15 inch Chromebook for $168 on Amazon (refurbished) NO MORE WINDOWS!!!!


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2019)

We have two desktops and two laptops with Windows 7.  Plus a tablet with Windows 8, an OS I hate.  Since I only use the tablet for reading ebooks, it's a minor irritant.  

It's impossible to know how much of my aged but still highly useful web building and other specialized software will be compatible with 10.  Therefore I haven't upgraded my desktop or laptop.  I'll likely buy a new desktop and use it in addition to the one with W7, just to run that software.  Will probably change the laptops when they start to give us trouble.    

Hubby is not interested in being computer savvy and just recently mastered the art of cut and paste.  He surfs the web, answers emails, visits Facebook goes on a few forums and reads some news.  That's as much as he wants from a computer.  As the family tech support person it will be up to me to learn 10 and then introduce him to it s-l-o-w-l-y.   (He's way ahead of me in other areas so it's all good.)


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2019)

*Thanks "Star" for the input. My hubby doesn't do anything on the computer so it's entirely up to me. I learned on Windows 7 and will always have it if I live long enough. I'm pushing 80 and too old to go through the trouble that my friend is having with Windows 10. I am very content with what I have and you can find Windows 7 if you just look around.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 6, 2019)

I use Windows 10, But do believe Windows 7 was perfect. It was the BEST version Microsoft I ever used..


----------



## Mike (Jun 6, 2019)

StarSong said:


> It's impossible to know how much of my aged but still highly useful web building and other specialized software will be compatible with 10


The Windows 10 version that I have, the initial freebie,
has both 32 bit and 64 bit sections, the 32 bit is I believe
to enable older software to work properly.

I have some really old stuff that still functions OK.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 6, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Windows 7 no longer has Windows updates. On our desktop, we have Windows 10 and I love it...……BUT, it did take some time to get use to. All computers/laptops today are sold with Windows 10 installed.



I went to a friends house.  They insisted on upgrading her computer to Windows 10.  All she uses it for is to play games and the old one was doing fine.

She hates Windows 10.  All icons.

I tried her computer.  Couldn't figure it out.  Must be a huge learning curve jumping from XP to Windows 10.


----------



## Trade (Jun 6, 2019)

I liked windows 7. XP was even better. I heard windows 8 was awful but I was lucky enough to miss it. Now I have windows 10 because my windows 7 computer recently went belly up, and I don't like it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't understand the problems some of us have Win10. I barely noticed any difference, but what differences there are, I don't even remember.


----------



## johndoe (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm using Windows Vista right now to write this and IE9. Both are dead to MS. When this machine was giving me problems, I got a laptop with Windows 8.1 which I like.  I finally got this one to run after nearly a year of messing with it.


----------



## Craig (Jun 10, 2019)

Microsoft stopped mainstream support for Windows 7 on January 12, 2015. 
But the company will keep providing extended support until January 14, 2020.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm revisiting this thread because my business and personal workhorse  (desktop) Windows 7 computer started getting very glitchy with updates.   After a reboot it took me over 2 hours to get it to boot up again.   Even worse, one of my children had just gotten married and I'd not done a  backup for at least two months.  After at least a dozen reboots and  attempts at various fixes I was eventually able to roll back the update  and get it running again, but it was a very nerve wracking morning.    

Talk  about being scared straight.  That day was dedicated to a fresh backup  of all my files plus a deep dive investigation into a new desktop to  replace my eight year old HP.  

I decided on an HP Pavilion  Gaming Desktop 690-00 from Costco. 16.0 GB of RAM, 1 TB hard drive.   (Bought a gaming computer even though I'm not a gamer because computers  designed for gaming are often built to higher specifications than those  that aren't.)  It was $649 and came with a 2 year warranty.)  Went with  HP because it's the desktop brand I prefer.  Will slowly ditch the  bloatware.    

So... Windows 10.  
The good news: In my  opinion, it's a hybrid of Windows 7 (which I loved) and 8 (which the  entire computing world apparently hated).  I'm adjusting to the  operating system and will find my way.  

The bad news: As I  feared, some of my software is incompatible so I'm going to be forced  into purchasing new versions or upgrades (where possible).  Can't  migrate my Office 2007 as it's no longer supported by Microsoft, meaning  I can't deactivate it on one computer and load it onto the next. 

The software incompatibility is both annoying and expensive.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 24, 2019)

My computer still has Windows 7,will buy a new computer probably in the fall when they are on sale


----------



## johndoe (Jun 25, 2019)

Windows 8 was universally despised, but 8.1 was a fix which allowed you to use the features of 8, or those of 8.1 which are reminiscent of previous Windows versions. I use that part of it.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

End of support doesn't mean you can't continue to use it. I haven't installed those monthly "patches" in a long time. It takes forever to download and install and then HD to calm down afterwards. I have a 7 year old desktop and won't modernize until it quits.


----------



## nan (Jul 17, 2019)

I loved windows 7 and didn't want to have windows 10 so now have the free operating system Ubuntu zorin 15  much better than windows and more secure and so easy to use.


----------



## deesierra (Jul 19, 2019)

Got fed up with Windows and all the upgrade issues 2 years ago and bought a Chromebook. It suits my needs, simple and easy! But I understand that some folks may need more capacity, like if using for a home business.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

LOved Windows Seven, and wish so much I had stayed with it, but curiosity got the best of me, and then my computer died, and bought new, and had windows eight... which let to 10... But wish so much I had stayed with seven... But...@nan the one you are talking about...



nan said:


> I loved Windows 7 and didn't want to have windows 10 so now have the free operating system Ubuntu Zorin 15  much better than windows and more secure and so easy to use.



Looked at it, and it looks pretty easy to... Might have a look at it closer, thanks for the idea...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2019)

deesierra said:


> Got fed up with Windows and all the upgrade issues 2 years ago and bought a Chromebook. It suits my needs, simple and easy! But I understand that some folks may need more capacity, like if using for a home business.


ditto....No more updates and Firefox issues..The ony things I miss are MS Paint and image editing..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Today is my last day using my 8 yr old Windows 7 HP Computer. I never converted to Windows 10 2 yrs ago because I had read reviews how 'awful' and time consuming 10 was to update. Its time for a change,wanted to downsize
I bought a HP Chromebook at Best Buy couple days ago,tomorrow sometime between 8am-noon,a Geek Squad tech will be helping me. Sue


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 4, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Today is my last day using my 8 yr old Windows 7 HP Computer. I never converted to Windows 10 2 yrs ago because I had read reviews how 'awful' and time consuming 10 was to update. Its time for a change,wanted to downsize
> I bought a HP Chromebook at Best Buy couple days ago,tomorrow sometime between 8am-noon,a Geek Squad tech will be helping me. Sue



I made the switch from my win 10 desktop to a Chromebook about eight months ago and I'm very happy with it. I still use my desktop occasionally for off line studio work but that's about it. There's a bunch of videos about Chromebook on YouTube that helped me out a lot making the change over. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 4, 2019)

MQ, As posted above, in late June I moved to a Windows 10 desktop (still have a 7 laptop).  Some years ago I bought a tablet that came with Windows 8, and that truly terrible OS scared me off of replacing my other W-7 computers or upgrading their OS.  

W-10 has a definite learning curve, so you're wise to get some assistance navigating it. All in all, it's not nearly as big a leap from 7 to 10 as it was from 7 to 8. (I only use the 8 tablet for reading electronic books because I so despise the OS.) 

Wishing you the best with your new computer! Please let us know your impressions.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 4, 2019)

StarSong said:


> MQ, As posted above, in late June I moved to a Windows 10 desktop (still have a 7 laptop).  Some years ago I bought a tablet that came with Windows 8, and that truly terrible OS scared me off of replacing my other W-7 computers or upgrading their OS.
> 
> W-10 has a definite learning curve, so you're wise to get some assistance navigating it. All in all, it's not nearly as big a leap from 7 to 10 as it was from 7 to 8. (I only use the 8 tablet for reading electronic books because I so despise the OS.)
> 
> Wishing you the best with your new computer! Please let us know your impressions.


Hi Starsong,I'm done with Windows, I bought a HP Chromebook instead Sue


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Starsong,I'm done with Windows, I bought a HP Chromebook instead Sue


You did say that, didn't you?  Oops!  I've never used a Chromebook and nobody close to me has one.  I'll be very interested to hear your impressions - good and bad.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm back with my new Chrome book,its an adjustment,so far so good
The tech guy,Patrick was very helpful,he took away my monitor,cable cords,pulled out my harddrive,so I don't have anything left from my computer Sue


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2019)

Windows 10 doesn't seem so different to me since Windows 7, especially when I had to deal with Window 8 for a while. I think they created Windows 8 so that we would be so grateful to get Windows 10 after that, that we wouldn't complain so much. I don't understand why they had to take away some really good features from the earlier Windows OS's. I just can't understand that. I don't know. Why? Do software geniuses just like getting a kick out of making people miserable?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 7, 2019)

StarSong said:


> You did say that, didn't you?  Oops!  I've never used a Chromebook and nobody close to me has one.  I'll be very interested to hear your impressions - good and bad.


HI Starsong,I'm very happy with my Chromebook its taken me a couple of days to adjust to a smaller screen.My old computer was 20 inch,this is 14 Sue


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 20, 2019)

I have had them all and 10 is the biggest POS of them all with their constant updates that serve only to screw things up for 2-3 days.


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

I have Windows 7 and opted out of receiving those monthly patch updates last September. They would tie up my system for hours downloading, installing, then restarting and waiting for the system to sort it all out. I also heard that some updates aren't that good for the system.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 20, 2019)

Windows 10 won't allow you to opt out of automatic updates.   Really sucks.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I don't understand the problems some of us have Win10. I barely noticed any difference, but what differences there are, I don't even remember.


Windows 10 is all icons.  That's the difference in my short experience with it.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I bought a 15 inch Chromebook for $168 on Amazon (refurbished) NO MORE WINDOWS!!!!


Chromebook.  I heard of it.  What I would like to know is if you can use programs like Income Tax preparation.  That's the only way I would consider it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 23, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Chromebook.  I heard of it.  What I would like to know is if you can use programs like Income Tax preparation.  That's the only way I would consider it.


No, I don't think so, its mainly for web based stuff...


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> No, I don't think so, its mainly for web based stuff...


Thanks.  I have an IPad for web based stuff in addition to my tower.


----------

